

‘Numerous’ Adds Channels for Google Sheets, Tesla, and Events Like SpaceX Launches - thekevinjones
http://9to5mac.com/2015/02/25/numerous-google-sheets-tesla-celestial-events-channels/

======
gdonelli
Can't wait to have Numerous on the Apple watch... Is that in the plans?

~~~
jscalo
Funny you should ask. Working on it as we speak!

~~~
gdonelli
Sounds like a great idea!

